# Have you ever dreamt about your fish tank?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

And how everything suddenly fell apart over night???

I've had two dreams so far, where like my fish bred overnight and I had about 50 rasboras in my tank. Or all, except a few inches of water evaporated. Also, I dreamt about all my plants/fish dying. 

How about you? Bad dreams or Good dreams? Both?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Last night i had a dream that my Raphael cat had died and it was floating near the top. this morning i almost cried because i thought it had come true. thank god it hasnt, i hope


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

aw  Good thing it hasn't happened.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

nope i dont. i have my fishes in my bed room!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I did dream a couple times, Except I owned a huuuuge (mini) Ocean and I put tons of tropical fish in it. Somehow dolphins to?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had dreams of finding fish dead. Usually, it means I feel guilty about being behind on water changes. My mom had a vivid dream about her favorite fish jumping out. She had to go check on it when she woke up, and he was fine. But a couple of weeks later, it really happened.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Avatar change on the Hair style? 
Your avatar changed twice when looking at it.
Some times but not much. Most have been if I was doing enough water changes.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Smark! I'm happy that you noticed! lol, i got some new highlights


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've actually had quite a few odd fish dreams.

on time it seemed like my tank didn't have any water in it, but the fish were still swimming. then one just kind of floated out of the tank. Maybe everything was under water and the tank was just in some pool. Freaky.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

OoOoOoO, that is a creepy dream Shev!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

You know that painting of the dogs sitting around playing poker, my dream was like that but with fish betting clams!! lol!! (Fishychic I like your hairstyle btw)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, fish dreams, WEIRD! 

Nope haven't had any here, but i do DAY DREAM about'em  Dont have to do much though, have a 210g 5ft in front of me all day everyday


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Albino, thanks a lot!

Osiris, do you really have a 210 gallon?!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Well after checking, it seems that my dream, no nightmare, had come true. i cant find Joey, my raphael cat.  i think he died and then my other fish ate the remains. i am so sad :rip:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think predictive dreams are warnings from you unconscious about things its noticed. I dreamed my cat got out and hit by a car before it happened. I probably noticed the movers propping open the doors even though we told them not to. You prob. didn't see your fish come eat for a couple days. So your dream was guessing what had happened to it. I dream about fish more when the tank in my room is loud and I sleep to the noise of running water.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thats what happened. i sleep the same way. my tank's water evaporates very quickly so the filter gets very noisy. i miss Joey. i hope my dream was wrong and tht he is hiding in the gravel. I'v heard they do that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishychic said:


> Albino, thanks a lot!
> 
> Osiris, do you really have a 210 gallon?!




Yup I do 










Rare Albino Fish towards the back :chair: :lol:


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

First off yes, I had a dream about them last night. Sooooo weird. I was IN the tank walking & talking to my fish. It was totally random and odd because it was the fish that passed away last week.

And Osiris, I'm soooo jealous of your tank! So very pretty!!!


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

yes i do...often actually mainly about what i wana put in my tank tho


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Osiris...must have....

One day, believe me, one day when my career is established I WILL get a big tank!!! Or make one. =] 

The bigger the better!


----------

